# King salmon in rocky river?



## DancinBear

Buddy of mine caught an 18 pound king in Berea in the rocky. Where on earth would that come from and why would it go up the rocky? Couldn't have been hatched (released) there could it?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ttbnate

...in Berea? I know a few Michigan fish get lost and find their way into our rivers, but Berea seems a bit far up the east branch. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DancinBear

Yes Berea. Saw the pic of him holding the fish. I saw one get caught 10 years ago up near the mouth of the rocky and the guy has it on the wall. Just really odd the internal gps could be off that much on them 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ttbnate

I always hear of a few Kings getting picked up from the Rocky. I've always wanted to be that lucky bastard. I suppose below the overlook, some fish certainly could get up that far. Sometimes storms push fish out of their home rivers and they just never make it back. That's what I'm blaming last season on, at least.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ztkaz

The rock gets a lot of strays of all kinds of salmon and trout.


----------



## Rasper

I've seen salmon dead on the rocky after they spawn. Saw 3 last year all by the nature center. Yet too catch one. If I do, I'm going to play the lottery too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff

I would love to get a stray king, but I would much rather win the lottery lol

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## K gonefishin

I know a couple guys who have caught them with pics to prove it, saw one in person one time that someone else caught, it was a 36 inch fish. I caught a 25 inch Coho myself.


----------



## Fishman

Saw one out of Elk last year and saw pics of one out of the Rocky last year (my friend took the picture so I know it was legit.) I'm sure every large trib on the lake in Ohio gets a few strays.


----------



## tehsavage

bout 10 years ago my dad caught a 36" king in the V by the rt.2 overpass.


----------



## HipWader

That's quite common to run into a King Salmon every now and then....The other rivers like Chagrin and Grand boast the same thing....

The Rocky River is like a box of chocolates you'll never know what your going to get when you go fishing.


----------



## kapposgd

DancinBear said:


> really odd the internal gps could be off that much on them
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nature is amazing, a certain number of fish don't imprint onto the rivers they were born/released in and make runs up other rivers. Its natures way of ensuring new genes are introduced to various populations of fish

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DEAfisher

I've seen king caught in the black river also, the black would be my secret spot for steelhead when rocky and vermilion become a circus. Gotta love the strays


----------



## c. j. stone

I once had an estimated 25#er on at the first old ford crossings. Many cohos out of that hole too. Course that was TWENTY FIVE years ago when the state stocked salmon!!!


----------

